# Trinity Bay



## Redfish Stalker1 (Apr 30, 2014)

any spots to fly fish Trinity Bay?


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Kinda confused, you can fly fish any water you can with a regular rod and reel....unless trees are in your way....plenty of places in trinity


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

I agree pretty much anywhere you can fish can be fished with a fly rod. I assume you are interested in specific areas for sight fishing. That all depends on weather and water conditions. The north end around Reds bayou and the spillwat can be real good with a lite east/north wind and low river flow. The Anahuac flats are also prime locations. All along the easy shore line from Anahuac to Smith point can be good. You just have to get out and spend the time to find good spots based on that days weather.
This time of year I like to target working birds for trout. Set up to drift into the birds and make really long cast. I use white and pink clouser. 
Good luke and happy hunting.


----------



## Cozumel Annie (Jan 13, 2018)

Flats around the mouth of Double Bayou.


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

is this one of those "give me your honey holes" thread in disguise?


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I haven't fished Trinity Bay in a long time, but used to catch some nice trout and flounder around Hodges Reef, south of Double Bayou. Also, this time of year through October, big schools of jacks would terrorize the mullet even far up into the bay. Bring a 10wt or more and keep an eye out for those big boys just roaming the open bay.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Popperdave said:


> I agree pretty much anywhere you can fish can be fished with a fly rod. I assume you are interested in specific areas for sight fishing. That all depends on weather and water conditions. The north end around Reds bayou and the spillwat can be real good with a lite east/north wind and low river flow. The Anahuac flats are also prime locations. All along the easy shore line from Anahuac to Smith point can be good. You just have to get out and spend the time to find good spots based on that days weather.
> This time of year I like to target working birds for trout. Set up to drift into the birds and make really long cast. I use white and pink clouser.
> Good luke and happy hunting.


I just got my first fly set up this summer. I was pondering using it under the birds, thanks for the info!!!! I have a fist full of clousers ready to go just need that first cool front.


----------

